# Jury duty for a cat?



## Cat Dancer (Jan 11, 2010)

Ha ha. 

WHDH-TV - East Boston cat called to jury duty


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder if they will give her pay for time off work ha ha.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder. LOL. I can just imagine showing up with the cat for jury duty. :lol:


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope she does it as it will bring a laughter to many peoples stressful day.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 12, 2010)

"She can't speak English."
"Justice should not rest in her paws."
:lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 12, 2010)

I was thinking about this. Cats are mostly smarter than people so the cat would probably do a better job as a juror. mg:


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 12, 2010)

They certainly know who the good people are the can just sense that.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 12, 2010)

It's that ability to do a cat scan on the spot. Humans can't do that. And knowing that they may be cat scanned at any moment is really unnerving to criminals.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 13, 2010)

All things being considered here the evidence shows kitty would make the purrrrfect juror i can't believe i wrote this. omg


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Jan 14, 2010)

ohh this just made my day!  :lol:


----------

